# Professional pics of Ella at 18 weeks



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I found a wonderful photographer that is doing a "baby" package for me with Ella. He will take pictures once a month or so four times and then mount one of each together in a frame to show how she changes. Here's some from the first session a little over a week after I got her. I'm so in love with this precious bundle of joy! :wub::wub: All pictures are by Tim Yeaglin Photograhy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great shots, a great idea and totally adorable. :wub::wub: And I love the shot of you with her, Debbie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! She doesn't even look real!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a good idea and a beautiful keepsake ,you'll have to post the final work later. she's is a little sweetheart.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Those are GORGEOUS pictures. She is the sweetest thing ever:wub::wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: oh wow how precious :wub::wub: Priceless..................


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great way to remember her as a puppy!!!!! I love it! Little Ella is a doll baby :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh Deb, you and your baby girl are both so beautiful. What a fabulous idea to get professional photos taken...I gotta DO this myself!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a fun project - to capture her little changes! All the pictures are great, but I especially like the one of you and her, and the one where her precious little head is down.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful pictures of Ella and you. She sure is a little dollo.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is lovely and I think she looks like her aunt Cadie in some of those shots. :wub2:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How gorgeous! I particularly like the one with you too.  Ella reminds me a lot of Lola at that age.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Too sweet.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Great shots, a great idea and totally adorable. And I love the shot of you with her, Debbie.


Thanks Sue. It's rare to get a picture of me with my babies since I'm the only one in my family who's really into taking pictures, so I'm happy I have that one. I didn't even plan to be in any of the pictures, it just kind of happened.



Madison's Mom said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!! She doesn't even look real!


I know! Maybe it's because they're never that still as puppies! :HistericalSmiley:



Maglily said:


> what a good idea and a beautiful keepsake ,you'll have to post the final work later. she's is a little sweetheart.


Thanks Brenda. I will definitely post the final work. It will be interesting to see how she changes.



poochie2 said:


> Those are GORGEOUS pictures. She is the sweetest thing ever:wub::wub:


You are so kind. Thank you. 



romeo&juliet said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wubh wow how precious Priceless..................


Thanks for the love, Ursula. She is definitely priceless to me! 



The A Team said:


> What a great way to remember her as a puppy!!!!! I love it! Little Ella is a doll baby :wub:


Pat, you definitely know doll babies with your sweet Ava and the rest of your crew. Thanks for the sweet words. No matter how many pictures I've taken of my puppies in the past, there never seems to be enough to capture that precious stage, and my snap shots just can't do what a pro can. 



almitra said:


> Oh Deb, you and your baby girl are both so beautiful. What a fabulous idea to get professional photos taken...I gotta DO this myself!


Thank you, thank you. I would highly recommend getting some professional photos done. It's really not as expensive as I thought it would be. I feel lucky to have found this photographer. He specializes in photographing pets and gave me a whole explanation about how light reflects differently off their faces than off humans. No wonder my snaps shots look so bad!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a fun project - to capture her little changes! All the pictures are great, but I especially like the one of you and her, and the one where her precious little head is down.


Thank you! The one with her head down is also one of my daughter's favorites. I almost didn't get that one (trying to narrow it down was SO hard), but just couldn't leave that one out. I'm glad you like it!



revakb2 said:


> Wonderful pictures of Ella and you. She sure is a little dollo.


Thank you Reva!



CloudClan said:


> She is lovely and I think she looks like her aunt Cadie in some of those shots. :wub2:


Thanks Carina. It's funny, when I was looking at the pictures you posted of your puppies, there were some shots that I could see a resemblance to Ella. That family line is definitely there!



silverhaven said:


> How gorgeous! I particularly like the one with you too.  Ella reminds me a lot of Lola at that age.


Thanks, Maureen. If Ella grows up to be as darling as Lola, I'll be thrilled. Still waiting for Penny pictures, or did I miss them. . 



Sylie said:


> Too sweet.


Ahhhh, thanks.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, both you and Ella are beautiful!! I love all of the pictures. Ella is such an adorable fluff puppy. And, I agree with what someone else said ... "She doesn't look real "... She is so precious. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Priceless!
Whatever you paid wasn't enough!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Baby ella looks so cute and pretty!!! :wub:
Made me missed autumn's baby time... Time flies so fast!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, it's about time!:HistericalSmiley:She is beautiful and the pics are just lovely! I love the pic of Ella with her pretty Mommy. Actually, I love all the pics.:wub: Thank you for sharing your little bundle of joy with us.:blush:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very beautiful photos of you and your sweet Ella! She's so adorable!

You should frame the pic of you and her, it's gorgeous! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

educ8m said:


> He will take pictures once a month or so four times and then mount one of each together in a frame to show how she changes.


 What a great idea! And the pictures are beautiful (but they can't really be anything but beautiful when their subject matter is a little fluff!)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r great !!! she is beautiful and so are you , loved all the shots!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- what a fabulous idea and wonderful pictures. I especially love the one of you and Ella together.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

These are some awesome shots :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Deb, both you and Ella are beautiful!! I love all of the pictures. Ella is such an adorable fluff puppy. And, I agree with what someone else said ... "She doesn't look real "... She is so precious. :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, Marie. All fluffs are precious, but there is something special about the puppy stage!



edelweiss said:


> Priceless!
> Whatever you paid wasn't enough!


Sandi, thank you. You are so right. I'm so happy he got so many good shots. I love having her puppyhood captured so beautifully. It goes by too quickly.



muchan said:


> Baby ella looks so cute and pretty!!! :wub:
> Made me missed autumn's baby time... Time flies so fast!


It DOES go by too fast. I can't believe Gracie will be a year old next month. I want to S L O W down the whole process with Ella. 



aprilb said:


> Well, it's about time!:HistericalSmiley:She is beautiful and the pics are just lovely! I love the pic of Ella with her pretty Mommy. Actually, I love all the pics.:wub: Thank you for sharing your little bundle of joy with us.:blush:


Thanks, April. You know the joys of having two little girls! I feel so blessed.



Alexa said:


> Very beautiful photos of you and your sweet Ella! She's so adorable!
> You should frame the pic of you and her, it's gorgeous!
> Alexandra :wub:


Alexandra, thank you. Don't know if I'll frame the one with me, but bless you for the wonderful compliment. Definitely framing some of the others and taking them to my classroom so I can share with my students.



DiamondsDad said:


> What a great idea! And the pictures are beautiful (but they can't really be anything but beautiful when their subject matter is a little fluff!)


Chris, thanks. Just kicking myself that I didn't do this with Gracie, too. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> those r great !!! she is beautiful and so are you , loved all the shots!


Thanks!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- what a fabulous idea and wonderful pictures. I especially love the one of you and Ella together.


Lynn, thanks. I'm so glad I have these. Don't know what made me think of it. Maybe it was getting Gracie's pics done at Nationals and realizing just how awesome it is to have something besides snapshots.



Katkoota said:


> These are some awesome shots :wub:


Thank you! I just wish I had your photography skills and could do it myself!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Deb, I missed these pictures. I haven't been on SM lately. 

She is just breathtaking. I want to just climb through the screen and give her a little hug and lots of kisses. I especially love the one of the two of you and the one of her side profile looking down. Pure sweetness.:wub: I love the last one too. Looks like she is thinking "well here I am, aren't I a cutie"


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG she is so adorable! Thank you for sharing her. I am in love....


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

What a fabulous idea!! She looks adorable :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is one terrific idea. Maybe if I had a professional do one of Rylee I could post a decent picture.
Ella is just gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

cleterdog said:


> OMG she is so adorable! Thank you for sharing her. I am in love....


Oh thank you. Your are so sweet to say that.



angelgirl599 said:


> What a fabulous idea!! She looks adorable :wub:


Thank you. I'm so happy I'm doing this whole "baby package" thing. I would highly recommend it to anyone getting a puppy.



Deborah said:


> That is one terrific idea. Maybe if I had a professional do one of Rylee I could post a decent picture.
> Ella is just gorgeous.:wub:


 Thank you! I understand what you mean about getting a decent picture by yourself. My camera has such a big lag time that by the time I release the shutter, the dogs have moved! 

Just had Ella's second session done on her 6 month old anniversary and took Gracie too since it was her 1st birthday. I'll post those pictures as soon as the photograher has them finished.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

All of the pics are great! Love the little blanket over half of her. So sweet!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love every shot! She is simply adorable...what a face! You look great too!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Very cute...and good idea! I like the one with her with the blanket.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

All such gorgeous photos, I love the one of her looking down, so sweet.


----------

